# Natural protection and repellents agains fleas and ticks



## Aiste (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I have been doing a lot of research on various flea and tick repellents for a few months now and unfortunately feel just as confused as before on what should I give to my Mocha. Only now I feel trapped by having to decide which of the poison to give to my dog rather than if to give anything at all. But I dont want to accept this as a given, therefore now Im trying to research the other alternative and would very much appreciate everyone's thoughts and especially experience on the topic.

Here in Vilnius, the fleas are not really a problem if you keep your dog generally clean and well looked after, however that cannot be said about ticks - they're very dangerous and very common, in the past couple of years even in the city!  I haven't seen much discussion about babesiosis which is tick bourne disease, on this forum(you can read more about it here if you wish), but here in Europe its on the rise and is very nasty and deadly to canines. And now when apparently you dont even have to leave the city to get a tick, the dog owners have to be as alert as never before.

Mocha is 5 months old now and 1 month ago after discussing with my vet i gave her Nexgard, because she was still very young and the ticks were waking from the winter hibernation hungry and very dangerous, so I chose the lesser evil at the time. Although no adverse reactions appeared, I have decided not to use it again.

Topicals and collars don't convince me either, so I started searching for natural alternatives - essential oil sprays, amber collars. I wonder, if there's anyone on here who chooses natural alternatives over chemical ones too? I did read almost all the posts on the topic in this forum, but didnt find anyone specifically sharing their choices on the natural repellents.

Does anyone have any experience to share? Very much appreciate it in advance.

Have a lovely weekend everyone. 
Aistė


----------



## Rascal's mom (Apr 5, 2017)

Aiste said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research on various flea and tick repellents for a few months now and unfortunately feel just as confused as before on what should I give to my Mocha. Only now I feel trapped by having to decide which of the poison to give to my dog rather than if to give anything at all. But I dont want to accept this as a given, therefore now Im trying to research the other alternative and would very much appreciate everyone's thoughts and especially experience on the topic.
> 
> ...


I will be watching for responses you receive because I too feel very nervous about these treatments. ticks are bad where I live so I know I have to do some type of treatment.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Check out this site. I use some of these.
http://http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2016/07/16/flea-and-tick-control.aspx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here in New England, chemicals are definitely the lesser of two evils. Our ticks carry Lyme, Erlichiosis, Babesiosis and less commonly, Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever and Powassan Disease. Bad stuff all around. I HATE using chemicals, but Pixel is currently being treated with a month's worth of antibiotics for Lyme, and Kodi came up positive (but didn't need to be treated) for Erlichiosis. I really have no choice.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

In our area the ticks have been known to carry Lyme. There are lot's of deer in our area. They sleep below our backyard and wander around the front yard munching on the plants. I don't want to take a chance. I always gave my first Havanese medication for fleas and ticks without any problems.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

This is *so scary *in our area this year as well. Even though our new puppy is still too young (has only had first set of shots) to go out walking with us, I want to decide what to use, and fast. I'm not one that wants to wait and see if he will get fleas or ticks. I've chosen, possibly unwisely, to try to prevent them in the first place. Our Kirby, that passed away in January at the age of 14, was given medication for fleas and ticks most months of the year for years. It's called Revolution, and he never had a single problem with it. I was hoping to give this to Opie when he starts spending time outside, but now, after reading lots of posts I'm fearful of medicating at all. His breeder said that the only medication she will use to prevent ticks and fleas is Advantage II (or maybe it's Advantix?), but she prefers not to use anything and deal with it after the fact if need be. I'm just not comfortable waiting...I guess I'm being foolish? I look forward to reading more before I have to make a decision on this. I agree with Heather Glen...I just don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I did use Revolution for awhile, but with Scout's coat I was concerned it was not being completely absorbed. Seemed like more was on his coat than on his skin. I don't have to worry about that with the oral medications.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm using Advantix for Perry (but would be interested if anyone has better luck with a different brand). When we're in the US we have to worry about Lyme's disease in PA (both my Mom's scotty and my sister's jackapug have had it) AND while I'm not totally up to speed on the specific diseases here in Kampala, I know that ticks are here. While I don't think there are any in the yard, our landlord's dog (who lives with us) goes outside of the compound and has had ticks - even with the meds (which does cause you to wonder if they're working - but I think the dose is too small for her - I underestimated her weight when I brought them with me). In fact, when we went home for Christmas (before we had the meds here), when we came back I found 7!!!! ticks on her  So, I will keep using something (but would consider switching to something else if it was better).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'm using Advantix for Perry (but would be interested if anyone has better luck with a different brand). When we're in the US we have to worry about Lyme's disease in PA (both my Mom's scotty and my sister's jackapug have had it) AND while I'm not totally up to speed on the specific diseases here in Kampala, I know that ticks are here. While I don't think there are any in the yard, our landlord's dog (who lives with us) goes outside of the compound and has had ticks - even with the meds (which does cause you to wonder if they're working - but I think the dose is too small for her - I underestimated her weight when I brought them with me). In fact, when we went home for Christmas (before we had the meds here), when we came back I found 7!!!! ticks on her  So, I will keep using something (but would consider switching to something else if it was better).


Almost all tick meds require the tick to bite before they are killed by the med. so you can definitely still find ticks. They goal is that they will die before transmitting disease. Koid has a really bad reaction to the bites themselves, without and disease being involved. For that reason, I use ADVANTIX II, becuase it repells as well as kills fleas and ticks.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Every once in awhile I would find a tick on Scout when using Revolution. I think the solution was not absorbed well because of his coat. I've been using NexGard for about a year and haven't found one tick on my two.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*thick hair*



Heather Glen said:


> Every once in awhile I would find a tick on Scout when using Revolution. I think the solution was not absorbed well because of his coat. I've been using NexGard for about a year and haven't found one tick on my two.


I know that I am trying to be very careful in pushing the hair back and putting the meds right on Perry's skin - and doing that in 2-3-4 different places so that it absorbs instead of staying on the hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> I know that I am trying to be very careful in pushing the hair back and putting the meds right on Perry's skin - and doing that in 2-3-4 different places so that it absorbs instead of staying on the hair.


That's what I do too.


----------

